# Dados da estação na Web



## gabrielgg (3 Jan 2013 às 23:52)

Tenho um site na WEB e quero disponibilizar os dados da estação Davis Vantage Pro2 nele. Como devo proceder?


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jan 2013 às 15:34)

Sem teres muito trabalho, usa o cumulos, pois já trás a parte web para colocares online os dados em tempo real.


----------

